# Azureus en Gentoo? A alguien le funciona?

## Pablo S. Barrera

Hola compile azureus 2.3.0.6-r1 poniendo en /etc/portage/packages.keywords los paquetes maskeados. Resulta que cuando levanto azureus este no arranca desde consola se queda freezado ahi. 

copio mi /etc/portage/packages.keywords

```

app-cdr/k9copy

media-video/vamps

=net-p2p/azureus-2.3.0.6-r1

dev-java/swtkde-

net-p2p/rufus

misc/ksplash-engine-moodin

net-im/amsn

app-editors/nvu

www-apps/mambo

dev-java/swt

net-im/skype

app-admin/eselect-opengl

>=app-admin/eselect-1.0_rc1

>=dev-java/bcprov-1.31

>=dev-java/java-config-2.0.19-r1

dev-java/java-config-wrapper

>=dev-java/javatoolkit-0.1.5

x11-misc/googleearth

```

Mi emerge info:

```

tux pablo # emerge --info

Portage 2.1-r2 (default-linux/x86/2005.1, gcc-3.4.6, glibc-2.3.6-r4, 2.6.17-gentoo-r4 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.17-gentoo-r4 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2000+

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.4

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5-r2, 2.4.3-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     [Not Present]

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r3

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer -ffast-math -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/shutdown /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/lib/mozilla/defaults/pref /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer -ffast-math -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="es_AR"

LC_ALL="es_AR"

LINGUAS="es"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 3dnow X accessibility acpi adsl alsa amuled apm arts asf avi berkdb bitmap-fonts cdrom cli crypt css dhcp dlloader dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode foomaticdb fortran ftp gdbm gif gkrellm glade gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 h323 imlib ipv6 isdnlog j2ee javascript jpeg kde kdeenablefinal kdepim kdexdeltas kdgraphics libg++ libwww mad mikmod mmx motif mp3 mp4 mp4live mpeg mpeg2 mplayer msn mysql ncurses nls nsplugin ntfs ogg oggvorbis opengl oss pam pango pcre pdf pdflib perl php physfs png pppd python qt3 qt4 quicktime rar readline real reflection rtc sdl session sounds spell spl ssl symlink syslog tcpd threads truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode vorbis win32codecs wma wma123 xkb xml2 xmms xorg xv yahoo zlib elibc_glibc input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse input_devices_evdev kernel_linux linguas_es userland_GNU video_cards_fbdev video_cards_vga video_cards_vesa video_cards_via video_cards_savage video_cards_nv"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Alguna idea? Alguien lo pudo hacer andar?

----------

## cyclopsld

sep yo lo he usado y es muy bueno, lo dejo andando cuando me voy a dormir ya que el unico detalle es que consume demasiados recursos y se traga el ancho de banda, bueno al menos a mi me pasa eso, el bittornado es muy bueno tambien lo uso   :Laughing: 

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

No me funciona..

Tuviste que desenmascarar paquetes? Que version usas? Yo lo usaba antes pero ahora no va.

----------

## ekz

Yo lo uso rara vez, pero si me funciona... claro que... no lo emergí, sino que bajé un paquete de su web, lo descomprimí y listo, ya estaba compilado y configurado, llegar y usar (yo tenía instalado el entorno blackdown, por eso no quería emerger java...)

PD: también he leído buenos comentarios de "rtorrent"

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

El problema es que no tenia levantado el net.lo en el inicio.. asunto solucionado. Utilice la opcion de bajar el programa sin compilacion alguna.

----------

## VeritisQuo

Hola Pablo:

  Prueba el rtorrent. No tiene interface gràfica, pero va de muerte pq consume menos que un mechero ^_^. Además te deja configurar el ancho de banda de subida y bajada, lo que va muy bien para dejarlo en un screen y que vaya haciendo sin que moleste ni te robe todo el ancho de banda.

----------

## Magnum44

Y que os parece el MLDonkey? yo es el que uso desde hace mucho tiempo, ya que lo tengo en un pc a parte con gentoo, creo que es un amd a 400 xD y tengo un applet en mi kicker de kde que me muestra la velocidad a la que descargo y todo. Muy cómodo... pero no estoy del todo contento con él, por ejemplo ahora mismo está descargando a casi 3k y tiene 49 ficheros en la cola de los que están activos 15 actualmente... no se, pero me da que debería ir mejor.

Qué opinais?

----------

## Hefistion

Pues yo antes usaba el mldonkey por que usaba bastante la red edonkey y me iba muy bien (bueno, saturaba el ancho de banda si le daba caña) pero ahora suelo usar casi siempre torrents y la verdad que el mldonkey no tira ni a la de 3, por lo menos en mi caso.

En cuanto al azureus, solo he logrado que vaya fino (antes se cerraba cuando le daba la gana) usando el binario de su pagina web, todo ello en un x86_64

----------

## marcalj

Yo uso el paquete azuerus-bin y me funciona perfectamente. És la leche. Otro programa es ktorrent que acaban de sacar la nueva versión y tiene muy buena pinta.

Salu2!

----------

## Magnum44

El ktorrent ya lo he probado varias veces... pero creo que aún está muy verde. Me quedo con mi mldonkey por ahora...

----------

## x_MiTH_x

Pues yo lo tengo funcionando sin problemas desde hace tiempo.

```
######   azureus   ######

net-p2p/azureus

dev-java/swt

dev-java/bcprov

dev-java/javatoolkit

dev-java/java-config

dev-java/java-config-wrapper

dev-java/blackdown-jdk

net-analyzer/autoscan

=dev-java/sun-jdk-1.5.0*

virtual/jdk

```

Esto son los paquetes de mi package.keywords para azureus.

----------

## ps2

yo también uso mldonkey desde hace años y no tengo problemas con los torrents ni nada (mayormente bajo torrents, la red edonkey casi no la uso). lo tengo, igual que el compañero, en otra máquina a parte conectada todo el día y me conecto desde mis diferenets PCs o dsd el trabajo. Es una pasada y me da igual si puede rendir menos que un azureus para bajar torrents ya que me parece de lo más práctico y cómodo.

----------

## jmp_

A mi me funciona, también puedes usar libtorrent y rtorrent

----------

